

Ask HN:  What happened to man 'claimed' have contract owning 50% of FaceBook? - Grovara123


======
samwillis
Its apparently all false, he was arrested and charged with fabricating
evidence last year.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Ceglia>

